# :: ECS Tuning :: The Beetle 6-Speed Clutch Bleeder Block - New Item !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.* 

*The Beetle 6-Speed Clutch Bleeder Block - $59.95* 

ECS proudly introduces our all new clutch bleeder blocks for VW 6-speed transmissions. 

This tough, durable upgrade has a larger internal fluid passage for increased flow and quicker clutch action. Its rigid, black anodized body resists pressure and heat, and is less likely to leak than the metal insert in the plastic-bodied factory original. 

Installation is child's play. Our complete kit comes with fresh fluid seals and retainer clips, and a bleeder screw with check valve to make bleeding a one-man job. Our free online pdf shows you how. 

 

For PDF Click - *Here*


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

ecs tuning said:


> to make bleeding a one-man job


 i love you! hahah


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

I will be getting this.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

jwcardy said:


> i love you! hahah


  



LEBlackRob said:


> I will be getting this.


 Looking forward to your order! :thumbup: 

Andy


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

In Stock!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Anyone try this yet? I might just give it a try.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Anyone try this yet? I might just give it a try.
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


Sorry I have been off the forums for a bit. I installed the bleeder block 2 weeks ago. The clutch pedal does responds quicker. Does not make the pedal feel amazing, but 100% worth the money. I would recommend buying this.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback and orders everyone! 

Andy


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> Sorry I have been off the forums for a bit. I installed the bleeder block 2 weeks ago. The clutch pedal does responds quicker. Does not make the pedal feel amazing, but 100% worth the money. I would recommend buying this.


Thanks, it'll go on my list, dam this list is getting longer lol


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

drtechy said:


> Thanks, it'll go on my list, dam this list is getting longer lol


To do list!  :thumbup:

Andy


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Finally ordered it


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

This is a pretty straight forward install?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

drtechy said:


> Finally ordered it






stainlineho said:


> This is a pretty straight forward install?


Not sure how to get started? No problem - Be sure to watch our install video that will take out all the guess work!






For PDF Click - *Here*


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

In Stock!


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Has anyone installed this Bleeder block besides the one person that posted somewhat of a confusing review? Does it do anything for the clutch feel or is it just a preventative mod that replaced the plastic block? 

Thanks for any input that actually has installed and used it.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

IndyTTom said:


> Has anyone installed this Bleeder block besides the one person that posted somewhat of a confusing review? Does it do anything for the clutch feel or is it just a preventative mod that replaced the plastic block?
> 
> Thanks for any input that actually has installed and used it.


Along with other forum reviews that can be found - 

Our new ECS Tuning Six-Speed Clutch Bleeder Block will remove the stock restrictor and give a more pleasurable driving experience. Since it's made from aluminum, it's more reliable that the stock system as well. Get smoother shifts and increased performance with our new bleeder block!

Andy


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

ECS Tuning said:


> Along with other forum reviews that can be found -
> 
> Our new ECS Tuning Six-Speed Clutch Bleeder Block will remove the stock restrictor and give a more pleasurable driving experience. Since it's made from aluminum, it's more reliable that the stock system as well. Get smoother shifts and increased performance with our new bleeder block!
> 
> Andy


I have searched high and low and besides a lot of people saying it works well but really doesn't change the clutch pedal feel I really haven't seen any concrete reviews that actually tell me what
this product does. Okay, it is heavy duty aluminum and takes away the restrictor. But does that really make a difference and in what way? How does this product make my driving experience more pleasurable? Also I did read on some of the forums that the Bleeder block pops off? Is that something to worry about or has that issue been addressed? Different clips or O-Ring seals?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

IndyTTom said:


> I have searched high and low and besides a lot of people saying it works well but really doesn't change the clutch pedal feel I really haven't seen any concrete reviews that actually tell me what
> this product does. Okay, it is heavy duty aluminum and takes away the restrictor. But does that really make a difference and in what way? How does this product make my driving experience more pleasurable? Also I did read on some of the forums that the Bleeder block pops off? Is that something to worry about or has that issue been addressed? Different clips or O-Ring seals?


Been wondering this for a while lol. I actually bought one but haven't put it on yet. I probably will this weekend. I'll post up what I notice.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

IndyTTom said:


> I have searched high and low and besides a lot of people saying it works well but really doesn't change the clutch pedal feel I really haven't seen any concrete reviews that actually tell me what
> this product does. Okay, it is heavy duty aluminum and takes away the restrictor. But does that really make a difference and in what way? How does this product make my driving experience more pleasurable? Also I did read on some of the forums that the Bleeder block pops off? Is that something to worry about or has that issue been addressed? Different clips or O-Ring seals?


As already stated - The OE bleeder block has a dampener in it - Our Billet design eliminates this resulting in faster, firmer clutch engagement and disengagement.


For customer forum reviews/comment try searching other bleeder block threads here and other forums.



Krimzon said:


> I got mine a few weeks back and I have noticed an improvement since driving with it.





Barros VeeDub said:


> installed mine last night. feels pretty good. had no issues getting the block on, but i did forget to top my fluid so i had to re-bleed the line.


----

The clutch bleeder block has recently been through a complete design review and quality inspection of our current stock. All critical sealing and retaining dimensions were designed to mimic those of the OEM bleeder block. We have completed several bench and road tests to ensure this design functions as intended and is safe for everyday driving.

Improper installation, such as not having the clutch line fully engaged in the bleeder block before installing the retaining clips or spreading the clips too far apart could cause the retaining clip to be deformed and have a loose fit. A deformed retaining clip from improper installation could cause the clip to fall off the bleeder block allowing a clutch line to come loose. Ensure the the clips are installed with the lines fully engaged in the bleeder block and resistance can be felt during installation.





drtechy said:


> Been wondering this for a while lol. I actually bought one but haven't put it on yet. I probably will this weekend. I'll post up what I notice.


Thanks for the order looking forward to hearing your review! :thumbup:


Andy


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Finally installed this today. I have a clutch masters fx400 clutch so I'm not sure how my review would help for those with a stock clutch. With that said, if you've got an aftermarket clutch I would recommend this. 5 minutes to install and it makes a great difference in the pedal feel. Much more direct now, and I can actually tell when it will grab. Due to that reduction in the stock one, I was always second guessing when it would actually grab since I could really feel the reduction in the stock block. Now its a nice smooth motion! Great product ECS!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

drtechy said:


> Finally installed this today. I have a clutch masters fx400 clutch so I'm not sure how my review would help for those with a stock clutch. With that said, if you've got an aftermarket clutch I would recommend this. 5 minutes to install and it makes a great difference in the pedal feel. Much more direct now, and I can actually tell when it will grab. Due to that reduction in the stock one, I was always second guessing when it would actually grab since I could really feel the reduction in the stock block. Now its a nice smooth motion! Great product ECS!


 Thanks for the feedback - Enjoy!  

Andy


----------

